# Members Map



## Cherekee (May 1, 2005)

Hi all,

I have just been looking at the members map and cannot help but notice only 250 or so have their names down. Would it be a good idea to do a bit more promotion to new and existing members to contribute to the list. I also notice that one member lives in the English Channel and a couple also live on Oil Rigs I suppose. One Irish member lives in Belguim.

Just a thought

Alan


----------



## 107493 (Oct 7, 2007)

How do you find the members map? 

I tried on the member list to put them in order of location to find people in my area and gave up!


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

it's on the left of the main page at the bottom of the "discussion" section - link here

members map

and yes, we do have an Irish member in Belgium :wink: Not sure about on an oil rig, though.

I think the map has drifted from people's attention recently. Any additions to it would be welcomed. Obviously if you don't want to put your exact location for privacy purposes, you can put just the town location or somewhere fairly near.


----------



## IrishMike (May 1, 2005)

Hi Rightz,
The link is on the left side under the heading Discussion.
I looked at the map and even though I am sure I placed my self there before I was gone so I have readded my self.

M


----------



## 107493 (Oct 7, 2007)

Fantastic idea this map! Have added myself but noone remotely near me so.........


ADD yourselves to the map!!!


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

I added myself when I joined but now see I have been removed :?

The member in the next road is still there :roll:


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

Just done mine again. I zoomed in and have a caravan parked in my drive 8O 8O 8O 8O Bloody gypsys have parked up :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Johnny F


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

My marker has gone too.  

What did interest me was that the maps must be about 5 years more up to date as a house opposite us is now showing a new garage which was erected not too long ago.

Our house front is showing our motorhome. When I last looked it was showing a caravan!


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

I've just checked, and someone's nicked the van from our back garden!   

Our area still has the same mapping as a year or so ago - I'm guessing somewhere around 2002-2003 from the cars in the front garden.

Gerald


----------



## Cherekee (May 1, 2005)

Hi all,

Good to see its sparked some interest and maybe will get a few more added. I thought about it the other day when there was a thread from several members in Lincs who did not know each other and had no idea that fellow members lived just down the road (hope they have added their names). There was a suggestion of a Lincs meet which would be good. Its a bit of a problem to call a meeting in Guernsey.

As an aside on that subject the local Government is thinking of allowing caravans to come over maybe next year if the rules can be changed. Still expensive to come over on Condor just for Guernsey/Jersey but could be done as part of a trip to St Malo and on from Poole/Weymouth. I will keep you posted on progress.

Alan

Alan


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

Rightz said:


> Fantastic idea this map! Have added myself but noone remotely near me so.........
> 
> ADD yourselves to the map!!!


I am - and was on the map, and have disappeared, so just added myself again....wonder why this has happened.

Carol


----------



## Cherekee (May 1, 2005)

Maybe it should be made sticky (if thats the correct thing to do) so lots of members can be reminded.

Alan


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

geraldandannie said:


> ................Our area still has the same mapping as a year or so ago - I'm guessing somewhere around 2002-2003 from the cars in the front garden.
> 
> Gerald


Its definitely more recent than that for us Gerald.

Since I posted earlier we have been panning around trying to pinpoint the date by observed changes to properties.

There's a house across the road which had a large extension started last Autumn that's not on this map.
On the other hand there's a house on the map shown as undergoing major alteration. We think that was completed sonetime last year, 2006.

We estimate that mapping for our area must be from Spring 2006 or perhaps Autumn 2005 bearing in mind the brightness and clarity.


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

autostratus said:


> geraldandannie said:
> 
> 
> > ................Our area still has the same mapping as a year or so ago - I'm guessing somewhere around 2002-2003 from the cars in the front garden.
> ...


Well in ours it looks like late Spring cos the trees are in full leaf but the cereal crops in the surrounding fields are quite short.

It's from before we moved house (200yds up the road) in Aug. '05 and it looks like the OH's blue Micra is parked outside the garage. We put a circular path around the garden in Summer 2004 and there's no sign of that, so it could be Spring '04, but it might be '03 as the Micra was new then, a 53 reg.

Andy 8)


----------



## KeiththeBigUn (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks for the link to the map. 

Being new to the site I am still finding my way around but I have managed to add myself to the map.  

Regards

Keith


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Strange
We have dissapeared as well? Added it again. It is a newer photo as well.

Steve


----------



## EdsMH (Apr 25, 2007)

Good thread. We had no idea the members map existed.  

However, now we do an entry has been made.  

Cheers

Ed


----------



## 94969 (May 1, 2005)

It good when they took the sat. photo's of our house, the m/h was away. the one on the road was my fathers m/h.

Roy+ Helen.


----------



## suffolkian (Jul 25, 2007)

Afternoon all. 
Sorry to be such a wet blanket with all this excitement about the members map but I must add a word of caution. I have just added my location to the map and checked the link when you click on the pushpin. My full name, occupation, date joined, details of my M/H and much more are displayed!!!! Just imagine what use this information could be to someone with bad intentions. Someone would know exactly which house we lived in assuming we gave the exact location, or could easily get it with your 'real name' being given on the link. Also by simply looking through your own forum threads they may pick up such information as to dates of holidays or other times when your property is empty - handy for a thief. Please be cautious when providing too much personal detail online. I would suggest that the admin people alter the link to simply show the username on the pushpin. I will remove my entry on the map immediately. 

Sorry to be such a bore, the choice is yours

Ian


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

hi Ian
if you are so concerned about this, or anyone, all that need be done is to change your real name in your profile

you dont have to put the pushpin exactly over your property either, simply mark it in the same town / village


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

suffolkian said:


> Afternoon all.
> Sorry to be such a wet blanket with all this excitement about the members map but I must add a word of caution. I have just added my location to the map and checked the link when you click on the pushpin. My full name, occupation, date joined, details of my M/H and much more are displayed!!!! Just imagine what use this information could be to someone with bad intentions. Someone would know exactly which house we lived in assuming we gave the exact location, or could easily get it with your 'real name' being given on the link. Also by simply looking through your own forum threads they may pick up such information as to dates of holidays or other times when your property is empty - handy for a thief. Please be cautious when providing too much personal detail online. I would suggest that the admin people alter the link to simply show the username on the pushpin. I will remove my entry on the map immediately.
> 
> Sorry to be such a bore, the choice is yours
> ...


I was thinking about this to,so I did what nuke suggests and put it on the map a little way from my house.
Mind you,you`ve only got to look out for the motorhomes in that area to know. :roll:

steve


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

If I really lived where my Members Map red pin is, a few fireworks going off outside would be the least of my problems.

Dave


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

Just had a look and I am missing to, must be something I said! 
Wobby


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Chigman said:


> Mind you,you`ve only got to look out for the motorhomes in that area to know. :roll:


Coo-eee, Chigman (waves across Fairlop Waters)

Gerald


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

DABurleigh said:


> If I really lived where my Members Map red pin is, a few fireworks going off outside would be the least of my problems.
> 
> Dave


Hi Dave

I see you live on the "wrong side of the tracks" ..... anyway your post and interesting home has pushed me into entering my "location" ...

I am living in the "west wing" at the moment and it is a pleasure. :roll:

Mike


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

geraldandannie said:


> Chigman said:
> 
> 
> > Mind you,you`ve only got to look out for the motorhomes in that area to know. :roll:
> ...


I`m waving Gerald.Can you see me? :lol:

steve


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

It would appear that you vanish from the map if you change profile details.
This may also include the updating of your subscription each year - maybe the experts can advise?


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Chigman said:


> I`m waving Gerald.Can you see me? :lol:


Was that you? I was looking out of the back bedroom window, and I thought I saw an arm waving 

Gerald


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

aultymer said:


> It would appear that you vanish from the map if you change profile details.
> This may also include the updating of your subscription each year - maybe the experts can advise?


Hi aultymer

It seems that you are spot on with that finding... I have just tested it out.. if any changes are made to your profile the members map location is lost. I will investigate further and try to see of it also gets lost when subs are renewed and if there is a way to fix the bug.

So thanks for spotting that....

SO at this moment anyone making a change to their profile will need to add themselves back onto the map.

Mike


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

geraldandannie said:


> Chigman said:
> 
> 
> > I`m waving Gerald.Can you see me? :lol:
> ...


I pop into an Indian cafe near you most fridays.The Moheen,right near the lights.Do you know it Gerald.?

sorry for the off topicness peeps.

steve


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

I put mine back on again last night. Went to location tonight and it is not there? It still said my location was on the map but I could not find it?

Steve


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

spykal said:


> Hi Dave
> I see you live on the "wrong side of the tracks" ..... anyway your post and interesting home has pushed me into entering my "location" ...
> I am living in the "west wing" at the moment and it is a pleasure. :roll:
> Mike


Mike,

You are so brave! But I can tell a cry for help when I hear one. The boys have gone round Mr Parker's house (lovely wife, by the way, hope he sees sense to keep her that way), and at midnight you will be able to walk right out. However, the alarms will go and that means roadblocks PDQ. So go 400m NW from your room and you will find your means of escape. It is already gassed up and the keys are behind the base of the nearest tree.

If you have time, bring Pusser, jimjam, guzzijim, Florrie and matthewb with you. Leave GT there.

Dave


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Well I am back in residence in my stately home. Looking around the area
I think some areas are quite recent 2006 but I notice an adjacent area is much older! So I think its a mix of photographs from different years.
Good detail though. I was obviously away from my pad at the time.

peedee


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

If you travel via the North Sea it would seem that three of our members are on a boats! 8) 

regards

Geoff


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

"Well I am back in residence in my stately home."

Well that took some finding. I never appreciated I lived in SW London 

Dave


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

DABurleigh said:


> "Well I am back in residence in my stately home."
> 
> Well that took some finding. I never appreciated I lived in SW London
> 
> Dave


Had the happy homestead been wandering Dave, that's the problem with being on a mobile home site. :lol: :lol:

Andy


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

StAubyns said:


> If you travel via the North Sea it would seem that three of our members are on a boats! 8)
> 
> regards
> 
> Geoff


nuke-clear submarines!!! 8O

Andy


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

> It would appear that you vanish from the map if you change profile details.


Found that bug, its because we used to have the facility to enter your lat and long into your profile but it caused many issues with people not actually putting correct co-ord type data in there and causing the map to fail.

I commented out the fields to enter the data but that had the knock on effect of causing the data to be overwritten with a null value 

All fixed now


----------



## MalanCris (Apr 2, 2007)

Help!!! I've been on to the 'My Location' page, but no map comes up, am I doing something wrong?
I can get the members map up without any problem but cannot add my location:-(


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

Sorry I have been adding an enhancement that disrupted you briefly MalanCris

should all be back ok now though 

The members map now shows different icons dependant upon what type of motorhome you have selected in Your Account->Change Info page i.e. there are different icons for A Class, Coachbuilts, RVs etc etc

Take a look and please >add yourself to the map< if you haven't already done so


----------



## Cherekee (May 1, 2005)

Hi all,

I am pleased to see we have gained another 100 or so to the map and a few bugs have been ironed out, only another few hundred to go now then!!.

Alan


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

DABurleigh said:


> "Well I am back in residence in my stately home."
> 
> Well that took some finding. I never appreciated I lived in SW London
> 
> Dave


Well it is just north of London :wink:

peedee


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

Cherekee said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am pleased to see we have gained another 100 or so to the map and a few bugs have been ironed out, only another few hundred to go now then!!.
> 
> Alan


It's still relatively lonely on the map once you get north of York. 'Hello is there anyone there!' - imagine the echo. :wink: 
Though we do have another map entry near St Arbeck, just up the road from Knarsburg (local joke).

Andy


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

up to 380 on the members map now, i really find it interesting seeing all the members on the map, we have some gaps though, I know we have a few Italian members but they are not listed atm, and a few German and Dutch ones as well 

Its interesting to note the spread of MHF as well, we can truly say we are a global community


----------



## 102160 (Dec 20, 2006)

Why does it insist on making me a coachbuilt owner when I have an A class? (insert snobby stuck up icon here)


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

hmmm dunno you have A Class in your profile, whereabouts are you on the map so i can find you and test ?


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi Nuke

53.240654272777284 -1.432327777147293 ( its all in the code :lol: )

Chesterfield is where and he is showing as an A class ...he may have sussed it himself and corrected his profile before either of us took a look ...it def says A class :wink: 

Hi Wireman ...did you correct it yourself ?


Mike


----------



## 102160 (Dec 20, 2006)

Nope, I did nuffin....never mind it seems to be working now


----------



## Minerva (May 22, 2006)

Finally added myself to the map, it is the ASDA car park but near enough for security reasons

Bill


----------



## IrishHomer (May 30, 2006)

This is totally freaky! I never realised that facility was available. Unfortunately the satellite does not go to much detail in this part of the world. I will fill in the fields anyway.

Irishhomer 8)


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

We seem to have 4 members currently on ferries in the middle of the North Sea :? 

RichardnGill are somewhere north of the Faroes between Norway and Iceland-I bet their cold  

Steve


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

wakk44 said:


> RichardnGill are somewhere north of the Faroes between Norway and Iceland-I bet their cold  Steve


Yeh but how secure are they  

Johnny F


----------



## Cherekee (May 1, 2005)

Hi again,

Looks like we now have 454 on the members map and with a subscribers number of 2208 thats only 1754 to go then!!!

Where are you all, put yourselves on the system and we will all know. Dont be SHY!!

Cheers

Alan


----------

